# Hybrid Audio switching to Morel



## manoftheyear (Dec 8, 2009)

So I've had a couple of sets of Hybrid Audio speakers (legatia pro series) in my vehicle for about 8 months (purchased them through the classified section based on other user reviews) paired with a 2 Channel and 4 channel Audison amp running actively off a Clarion DRZ9255...I did some research after hearing so much overwhelming feedback about Morel speakers and Genesis amps and found a local dealer in NJ (Unexpected Creations) who was willing to walk me through the line and explain the differences in the products. He convinced me to bring my car in (from CT) so they can have a listen and demo the morel speakers for me. Needless to say, after only several minutes of listening to their Dotech Ovation line (about $500 retail), the evidence was clear - Morel's sounded much smoother and they were actually the less expensive speakers...After much lamenting over my wanting to upgrade/change my speakers, Don also convinced me that switching to Genesis profile Ultra series amps where also an enormous upgrade and gave me a package deal on the entire install...I only wish I had done better research before making my original purchase, but oh well; I guess sometimes you have to live, listen and learn. I am now FULLY satisfied with what i listen to in my car on a daily basis and the compliments have also been flowing from all my friends who new about the changes!

-Scott


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well glad you found something that fits your needs. Don can be helpful when he wants. J/K! He is a great guy and one of my best friends. He is very passionate what he does.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

This goes to show one size does not fit all especially with speakers. I don't think your were remiss in your research. No one can really tell you what is pleasing to your ears. We can provide our own opinions but good reviews are no guarantee YOU will like the sound. 

I do find it surprising that you prefer the Morel Ovation over the HAT. For instance the Morel mid did not fair very well in the recent 4" midrange shootout. And HAT has been kicking butt in recent competitions. So some obviously prefer the HAT speakers. Zaph has nothing good to say about Morel either. But everyone has their own taste and preferences. 

Many are constantly upgrading which goes to show how fickle and dissatisfied we can be with our systems. If you are happy with the sound of your system that is what is important and it is great to hear.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Im a morel fan! Have the tempo 6's, hope to upgrade to the dotechs at some point!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, Zaph is not a fan of distortion of any kind, that's for sure. And Morels / Dynaudios use distortion to their advantage to create a pleasing kind (pleasing for some, and all that.)

I personally like a little warmth, and H-Audio pulls that off pretty well, so I definitely can see where and why you swapped.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

no doubt. 

When i was auditioning midbass drivers in my mustang i realized that what sounds great to others wasn't always my cup 'o tea. Oddly enough, when i sold the car i put a cheezey pair of pioneer coaxials in the doors and they weren't all that bad, but those doors were deadened all to hell.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Not second guessing your opinion, but,

Are you running active, and what EQ is being used? How much time was spent tuning?


That's an excellent username.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

manoftheyear said:


> Don also convinced me that switching to Genesis profile Ultra series amps where also an enormous upgrade


I'm surprised by this. Which Audison's were you running? Most Audisons are class AB and Genesis Profiles are G/H.


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

Have you had the opportunity to audition the Hertz HSK XL's ? About the same price as the Morel's.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

First thing first : Do they swap everything on your car to put their speakers/amps in?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

bs, 1 post? troll.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

caver50 said:


> Have you had the opportunity to audition the Hertz HSK XL's ? About the same price as the Morel's.


They are a great set 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/81904-fs-hertz-hsk-165xl-components.html


----------



## Iron Maiden (Jul 13, 2008)

Little surprised in the major upgrade with Genisis, I have listen to several types of an I didnt like them, of coarse I have never heard a pair of cdts I liked in several diffrent vehicles in several diffrent locations. If it sounds good to you then thats what counts. 
I have never read or heard a good reveiw on US Amps hybrid tube amps. I ran these amps with several pairs of OZ audio Matrix Elites. One day I decided to switch to Arc Audio ks (class G if I remember correctly) amps. 2 300.2 and 1 1000.1. After only 2 days I realized I stepped way down in sound quality. Needless to say I have run the tubes ever since.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> Yeah, Zaph is not a fan of distortion of any kind, that's for sure. And Morels / Dynaudios use distortion to their advantage to create a pleasing kind (pleasing for some, and all that.)
> 
> I personally like a little warmth, and H-Audio pulls that off pretty well, so I definitely can see where and why you swapped.


A warm sounding amp like Genesis and Audison can be a muddy nightmare on higher distortion speakers just like lower distortion speakers can sound somewhat sterile and robotic on more clinical amps like Arc, production model Zuki, and Zapco. Mix one extreme with the other and you just might have a recipe for pure sonic bliss. My custom ultra rare amp sure fits the bill for warmth on low distortion drivers


----------

